
New experiment places limits on the smallest possible increment of time - reubenswartz
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-universes-clock-might-have-bigger-ticks-than-we-imagine/
======
perl4ever
Long ago, I played around with a simple Newtonian gravity simulator, because
playing billiards with a solar system is fun, etc. And I noticed that orbits
precessed proportionally to the size of the time step.

I was momentarily like "I wonder if this means quantization of time could be
an alternative explanation for the precession of Mercury" before it became
clear that it just wasn't a very good algorithm, and the amount of precession
vs. time step was way too large to be consistent with reality.

I wonder though, if you can take the hypothetical minimum time as in the
article and come up with a precession figure that would be potentially
measurable on some natural object.

------
aaron695
Sabine Hossenfelder examining if there is a minimal length might complement
this.

[http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2020/02/does-nature-have-
mi...](http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2020/02/does-nature-have-minimal-
length.html?m=1)

~~~
reubenswartz
I like the “blur” vs “pixelation” analogy. Maybe she will cover the time
issue. :)

------
reubenswartz
Can someone explain this so a non-physics PhD can (at least partially)
understand it? ;)

